# 60amp service now, 100 to house?



## dakuda (Aug 6, 2006)

The house I have has 60 amp service at the moment.  However, two wires are coming from the elec pole to the house.







What I have been told it, that this means I realy have 100 amp coming to the house and that when I change the box (glass fuses now, going to breakers), I can use a 100amp main and magically have 100 amp now.  

Is this accurate?  Or has someone been blowing smoke?


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 6, 2006)

There's a rating on your meter base that specifies the maximum amperage.
You can't tell jack about your service just by looking at the wires.
It is best to not exceed the meter base rating.
Is this an install that you are going to have inspected?
I have worked in Southern Illinois and I saw some scary things.


Welcome to the forum!
Tom


----------



## dakuda (Aug 6, 2006)

Square Eye said:
			
		

> There's a rating on your meter base that specifies the maximum amperage.
> You can't tell jack about your service just by looking at the wires.
> It is best to not exceed the meter base rating.
> Is this an install that you are going to have inspected?
> ...



I'll have to check the meter then as well.  Closing on the house soon, just trying to get some ducks in a row.  My advice was from the old man, hence the double checking.  He likes to know it all, when he sometimes doesn't.


----------



## dakuda (Aug 6, 2006)

All pointless now.  House has aluminum wire coming in, 60 amp max.  

Going to have to pay to upgrade service now.  Not a problem, I budgeted for somethings lke this to happen.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 6, 2006)

Aluminum or not, those service entrance wires in that pic are larger than 60 amp wires.

In fact, many supposed 60 amp services are actully 100 amp.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds like someone did not get a qualified home inspection?

I agree, those lines coming in look larger than 60 amp.
Just can never tell from the pictures. Sometimes I wish I had the Enterprise so I could say,  beam me over there Scotty!

The service entrance cables are ok if they are AL. Thats how most places are. These are a larger guage wire with grease at the lugs. Dont ever remember seeing copper entrance cables.
Anyone else?

Just call an electrician or 3 and get more advice and price.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 7, 2006)

Copper SE cable is all they used on Long Island, at least 20 years ago. 
Never saw a piece of AL wire or cable until I moved upstate.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2006)

Dont tell anyone but, with the price of copper....Long Island has enough electrical problems without people obsconding with their copper cables.

Without the electricity of course.


----------



## dakuda (Aug 7, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone did not get a qualified home inspection?



I had the inspection, he just never mentioned anything was wrong or a concern there.

I made a few calls today, and found out that once I replace the interior panel (will go with 125, I think), ConEd will replace the service lines and meter for free.  I just need to have the interior ready for it before they do so, which makes sense.  Seems to be a reasonable solution.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 7, 2006)

That is good news!

In Kentucky, for the most part, you would be responsible for everything from the top of the mast down.


----------

